# Display für Gebäude-Visualisierung



## erdbeerschaeler (28 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe unser Hausautomatisierung aus einer Kombination zwischen KNX und Wago realisiert.
Weiterhin hab ich noch ein paar M-Bus Zähler und eine Elsner Wetterstation eingebunden.

Zum Visualisieren habe ich mich für die Software von XSolution entschieden, weil diese unter anderem auch schon die passenden Apps für unsere Smartphones mitliefert.

Jetzt kommt die große Frage an EUCH-EXPERTEN:
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Display (Tablet), welches ich zentral an einer Stelle in oder auf die Wand bauen kann.
Darauf möchte ich den XSolution Client laufen lassen, oder ggf. die passende App.
An der geplanten Stelle habe ich leider nur Wlan und Spannungsversorgung zur Verfügung.

Was haltet Ihr von einem ganz einfachem Tablet, wobei ich da auch noch nicht wüßte was?

Wäre schön, wenn IHr mal schreibt, was Ihr so verbaut habt.


----------



## drfunfrock (28 Oktober 2012)

Nimm doch ein Nexus 7, welches auch recht günstig ist.


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (28 Oktober 2012)

*Tablet*

Sowas in der Art hab ich auch gedacht. 
Es gibt sogar Android Tablets für unter 100€. 

Leider kann ich da nur die App von Xsolution installieren und nicht den richtigen Client. 

Gibt's auch Tablets, wo ich ein einfaches Sinnlos Betriebssystem installieren kann?


----------



## Matze001 (28 Oktober 2012)

Warte doch bis sich Windoof 8 etabliert hat. 

Das soll ja auf "allen" Geräten gleich laufen *lach*

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## drfunfrock (29 Oktober 2012)

erdbeerschaeler schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art hab ich auch gedacht.
> Es gibt sogar Android Tablets für unter 100€.
> 
> Leider kann ich da nur die App von Xsolution installieren und nicht den richtigen Client.
> ...



Auf Nexus 7 gibts auch Ubuntu  

Allerdings, wenn das nicht gut ist, dann bleibt nur Windows oder eine Webanwendung. Letzteres ist aus meiner Sicht am schönsten, weil dann ist es ziemlich egal, welches Ding du verwendest.


----------

